

Google Sorts Results into Categories on Google.co.kr (q=hacker+news) - rasengan
https://www.google.co.kr/#newwindow=1&q=hacker+news

======
shalalala
Better link, in English as well:

[https://www.google.co.kr/#newwindow=1&q=+site:ycombinator.co...](https://www.google.co.kr/#newwindow=1&q=+site:ycombinator.com+hacker+news)

Edit: Found another good link on that:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/classic](https://news.ycombinator.com/classic)

------
rasengan
It's really different from Google.com. They separate it into sections like:

Site Blog Webdocs Q&A Image

And then it's interesting that there are "Hot Topics" on the right sidebar...
and no ads!

I really like this.

------
rasengan
Just for record sake, I tried it on a whole bunch of others just now, like
.co.jp, .in, .co.uk, and it's not like that on any of those.

